# Turkey Calls



## Bazzin05

Hey Guys I have never turkey hunted before and my wife wants me to take her out this spring for some spring turkey hunting. So I got the turkey choke for my shotgun last week and now I am looking for a good call that is easy to use for a newbie. 

Should I go with a box call, slate call? I don't think I can do the mouthpiece call, but I guess I can learn if I need to. 

Any suggestions brands too? I don't want to spend a fortune on this but am willing to spend what is needed to make it worth our while.


----------



## kprice

Get a mouth, box, and slate call, all three are pretty essential to have IMO. I would also start worrying about finding some land that has a good turkey population.


----------



## Bazzin05

Thanks for the advice. The land is taken care of, my wifes parents have plenty of land with a good population of turkey's on it. I have been out a few times with experienced turkey hunters to just tag along and learn but this will be the first time I will be the caller/guide.


----------



## firstflight111

Bazzin05 said:


> Hey Guys I have never turkey hunted before and my wife wants me to take her out this spring for some spring turkey hunting. So I got the turkey choke for my shotgun last week and now I am looking for a good call that is easy to use for a newbie.
> 
> Should I go with a box call, slate call? I don't think I can do the mouthpiece call, but I guess I can learn if I need to.
> 
> Any suggestions brands too? I don't want to spend a fortune on this but am willing to spend what is needed to make it worth our while.





Any suggestions brands too? I don't want to spend a fortune on this but am willing to spend what is needed to make it worth our while

best line ever

.best thing to do is go some where and try the calls out i like glass and slate and you dont have to spend lot's of money on them i go more with glass .

.not much for a box call's myself
i have about ever kind of mouth call made .i like raspy hen if i only had one . 

and there's the NWTF web site you can get on to help you get you sounds down .lots of trial and fail .it take's some time to get it right .


----------



## T-180

Head to the deer & turkey expo next month where you can try calls until you decide what you want. I actually have one box call, a Primos, that I really like along with a couple pots. The slate call works really well, but the glass is a little more foolproof IMO. I'm not very good with a mouth call yet, but I'll keep trying.


----------



## M.Magis

Push buttons are the easiest, and some sound decent. None sound all that great to me, but they work fine. Turkey&#8217;s aren&#8217;t as picky as we are. A box call has the best combination of good sound and ease of use. For whatever reason I don&#8217;t like to use them much except for locating, but again, that&#8217;s just me. A slate or synthetic pot call would be my suggestion. I&#8217;ve had a couple glass calls, but I prefer the synthetic materials like K&H&#8217;s Slatek. Better consistency, and with a good carbon striker creates a great raspy sound without much practice. 
A good cutting mouth call is my preference, but it takes a lot of practice to get just right.


----------



## Bazzin05

firstflight111 said:


> Any suggestions brands too? I don't want to spend a fortune on this but am willing to spend what is needed to make it worth our while
> 
> best line ever


I've learned in the past that if you go low end sometimes you are just buying something that really doesn't work, and for a newbie to calling I need something that will work (aka sound correct) if I use it correctly.



Thanks for the info so far guys, keep the good info coming.


----------



## firstflight111

Bazzin05 said:


> I've learned in the past that if you go low end sometimes you are just buying something that really doesn't work, and for a newbie to calling I need something that will work (aka sound correct) if I use it correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info so far guys, keep the good info coming.


yes it's true you get what you pay for ..but some times you can find a great call for cheep ..here's a great call for cheep and i still use it .H and S strut little deuce doulble glass about 20 dollars .but you need a hard wood striker and fine grit sand paper to make it sound awesome the carbon striker that cames with it sucks .

but i have lot's of pot call's i got some new cody call's and really like them .


----------



## floater99

I would recomend a pot call of some type to start,I prefer the crystal glass style.Learn to purr,yelp,cluck and you can call one in.Good luck.
Try hitting the Sportsman Flea mrkt tmrw at Medina cty fairgrounds you can prob find one or more there


----------



## weasel

i would start out with a box call then also pick up a slate and glass call from hs strut and primos. the box call works well on a windy day to locate and is easy to learn to call with. also the slate and glass calls are fairly easy to learn to use. i like an acrylic striker myself. just get the calls and practice alot at home.and what ever you do dont go practice on the birds at least on the land you are planning on hunting as you will educate them. no need to do that! good luck this spring


----------



## kernal83

I use a mouth call almost exclusively mainly because i can practice in the car so its what I practice with most and most comfortable with. You can make any sound you want with em and hands free. I think a box is probably the easiest to get okay with but I have trouble with getting it to sound as good as I'd want. Too little practice. Any of the calls will make good turkey sounds if u practice enough . 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Archery Patriot

YouTube has some great videos for beginner turkey hunters on how to use different calls!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snook

Being new I would get a decent box and "pot" style call whether slate,glass, or aluminum. A few different peg's or strikers will give you some different sounds with the same pot call too. Box call would be used to locate the birds cause you can get some decent volume and the slate call to finish the deal. MOST importantly is listen to some CD's of "turkey talk" so you can get the right sequence of calling to sound more like a turkey. Good luck!


----------



## Bazzin05

Thanks fellas I have gotten myself the H and S strut little deuce double glass and 3 different strikers 2 of them are wooded. I've been practicing and the dog is not a fan of my calling. My son (1.5 yrs) seems to think it is pretty funny when I call. But I think it sounds pretty good. Been watching some videos and repeating it.

Thanks again.


----------



## Mason52

OK you have a call and enough time to practice before the season, that's good. My only advise would be once you get into the woods would be not to over call. If you call one and it's coming to you, let it... Good luck


----------



## Bazzin05

Thanks mason. I have deer hunted for years and that has been my policy for deer to so I hear what you are saying. Thanks for the pointers! 


I really appreciate everyones advice on this. 


Thanks!


----------



## kernal83

Audio record your calling and then listen to it back. Then u get a feel for how it really sounds easier to compare with what've you heard as turkey noises when ur not on the act of actually calling. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## firstflight111

oh yea it sound different inside then out side  sorry should of told you that sooner .


----------



## icefisherman4life

get all of em. box and slate are simple to use. push pull box is also. i like gettin a slate and glass call. one side slate one side glass. one day one will work one day another will work. you still got plenty of time to learn mouth calls. im a big fan of anything knight and hale.


----------



## Header

Since day 1 I've used mouth diaphrams, they are great if you don't gag. After 4 years last year was my first tom. However, the birds are picky. I called a flock in last year, I fine calling them in is easy it's the last 50yds that are tough and you are pumped. I was using the mouth call and they hung up on the other side of a log and briars for 10 minutes, switched to a slate and two of them came right around the briars. The change some times does make a difference.


----------



## Snook

Mouth calls are tough to use for most. Unless your a natural it will take you some time to get good at it. As a beginner I would buy a cheap 3 pack of calls. Can usually get em' for around $10. Avoid 4 reed calls cause it takes a lot of air to get some sound out of them. As a beginner the cheap call will sound just the same as an expensive call. Until you learn to apply pressure with your tongue and drop your jaw everything will probably sound raspy. The call itself will not make you sound better until you learn to do this. It takes some practice to get good ...just don't do it when your wife is home


----------

